# كيفية المشاركة في المواضيع (شرح بالصور)



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*
كيفية المشاركة في المواضيع :​
في أسفل الصفحة تجد مكان لكتابة المشاركة كما في الصورة التالية :






شرح وظائف الأزرار :






 لأختيار نوع الخط 





 لأختيار حجم الخط





 كلمة عريضة





 كلمة مائلة





 تسطير تحت الكلمة 





لأختيار وجه تعبيري





 لتحميل رابط 





 لتحميل صورة 





كود إقتباس 





 لأظهار التوقيع عند إزالة التعليم لا يظهر توقيعك





 لأعتماد الرد أي عند الضغط عليه تظهر مشاركتك في الصفحة 





 لتكبير النص أو تصغيره 





  للإنتقال إلى وضع فيه خيارات أكثر كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية :





التتمة بالرد التالي . . . 
*


----------



## challenger (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: محتاجين مساعدة في شرح استخدام المنتدى*

*
كيفية عمل مشاركة :

أكتب النص الذي تريده مثلا ً :





أن كنت ترغب بتغيير التنسق للنص :
ظلل النص ( بالضغط مرتين على أول كلمة ومن ثم سحب المؤشرة فوق الكلمات التي تريد تنسيقها )





أضغط على زر  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لتظهر قائمة منسدلة بأنواع الخطوط أختار Arial مثلا ً 





لتغيير حجم النص (( المظلل )) أضغط على  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  لتظهر قائمة منسدلة بخمسة حجوم 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 أختار منها الحجم 5 مثلا ً 





لأختيار لون للخط (( المظلل )) أضغط على زر الألوان لتظهر قائمة ألوان قياسية أختار منها المناسب :





لتحميل رابط بإمكانك الضغط على الزر  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ثم لصق الرابط في المربع 




ملاحظة بإمكانك لصق الرابط في النص بشكل مباشر 


لأختيار وجه تعبيري أضغط على الزر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و من ثم أختار أحد هذه الوجوه




كما بإمكانك النزول لأسفل القائمة المنسدلة و الضغط على عبارة (( عرض جميع الوجوه التعبيرية )) لتفتح لك صفحة مليئة بالوجوه التعبيرية .


عندما يكون لديك صورة قمت بتحميلها إلى أحد المواقع يمكنك وضع رابط التحميل هذا بالضغط على الزر  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  لتظهر لك مربع ( قم بلصق الرابط فيه )





بعد الإنتهاء أضغط على زر 






*


----------

